# Effizientes Programmieren



## metalstore (26. Januar 2018)

Hallo alle miteinander,

hat wer von euch Tipps oder Literaturempfehlungen bezüglich effizientem Programmieren?
Erstmal allgemeiner Natur, wenn spezieller, dann in Bezug auf Excel VBA.

Gruß
metalstore


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2018)

Willst du effizienter Code schreiben oder willst du effizienteren Code schreiben


----------



## amdahl (26. Januar 2018)

Meinst du mit effizient "schnell fertig werden mit dem Programmieren" oder "code läuft schnell"?
Für beides ist "mein" grundlegender Tipp: Erst mal so schreiben dass es möglichst gut verständlich und lesbar ist. Also auch so dass du wenn du nach 3 Monaten deinen Code nochmal anschaust wieder durch blickst. Das spart dir auf Dauer Zeit beim Programmieren.
Laufzeitoptimierung überlässt man zunächst dem Compiler, wobei natürlich grundlegende Dinge wie z.B. row-major oder column-major beachtet werden sollten falls sie für deinen Code relevant sind. Wenn der Code dann noch zu langsam läuft brauchst du in der Regel ein profiling-tool. Ohne sowas an Laufzeitoptimierungen zu feilen ist nicht ratsam, meistens verstecken sich die Zeitfresser woanders als es die Intuition vermuten lässt. Erst Recht nach der Optimierung durch den Compiler.
VBA-spezifisch habe ich leider nichts auf Lager.


----------



## metalstore (26. Januar 2018)

ich möchte dadurch erreichen, dass mein Programm später schneller läuft
das einzige was mir damals in der Schule hierzu gesagt wurde war „Wähl die Schleife anhand der Aufgabe“, also ob Kopf- oder Fuß-gesteuerte Schleife, das wars allerdings auch wieder^^



amdahl schrieb:


> Meinst du mit effizient "schnell fertig werden mit dem Programmieren" oder "code läuft schnell"?
> Für beides ist "mein" grundlegender Tipp: Erst mal so schreiben dass es möglichst gut verständlich und lesbar ist. Also auch so dass du wenn du nach 3 Monaten deinen Code nochmal anschaust wieder durch blickst. Das spart dir auf Dauer Zeit beim Programmieren.
> Laufzeitoptimierung überlässt man zunächst dem Compiler, wobei natürlich grundlegende Dinge wie z.B. row-major oder column-major beachtet werden sollten falls sie für deinen Code relevant sind. Wenn der Code dann noch zu langsam läuft brauchst du in der Regel ein profiling-tool. Ohne sowas an Laufzeitoptimierungen zu feilen ist nicht ratsam, meistens verstecken sich die Zeitfresser woanders als es die Intuition vermuten lässt. Erst Recht nach der Optimierung durch den Compiler.
> VBA-spezifisch habe ich leider nichts auf Lager.



ok, danke für die Tipps, das werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Januar 2018)

Schau mal hier rein:
Excel 2016 programmieren: Ablaufe automatisieren, Office- Add-ins und Anwendungen entwickeln: Amazon.de: Michael Kofler, Ralf Nebelo: Bucher.
Das Standardwerk für Excel-Programmierung.

Hier eine gute VB-Webseite:
Willkommen bei ActiveVB - ActiveVB.


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2018)

Wichtigster Tipp: Möglichst früh die Datenmenge begrenzen.
Also z.B. ned zuerst alle Spalten sortieren und dann die Daten eingrenzen sondern zuerst die Daten eingrenzen und dann nur diese sortieren.

Kenne leider keine Literatur dazu.


----------

